# (h) Sm, Csm, Tau (w) $$$, Sm



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Ok, I am getting married in June and so I am trying to clean out some of my extra stuff. So here is my extra warhammer stuff that I am trying to get rid of. I am mostly looking for money but will entertain the idea of trades for some stuff. 

HAVES 

TAU 
Hammerhead
24 Firewarriors 
Commander Farsight 
2 Ion Cannon Turrets 

SPACE MARINES 
Captain with Storm Shield and Relic Blade 
Terminator Librarian 
Terminator Chaplain
Masters of the Chapter set 
20 Tactical Marines (4 PG, 4 SGT) 
Dreadnought 
Company Champion 
Speeder with MM 
Dark Angels Codex 
13 Terminators (7 AoBR) 

CHAOS SPACE MARINE 
Daemon Prince 
Greater Daemon (fantasy troll) 
8 Lesser Daemons (Fantasy Skeletons) 
Custom Built Shrine 
CSM Codex 

WANTS 
Assault Marines 
Money 
Astorath the Grim 
Razorback Turrets
3 Drop Pods
Vanguard Veterans


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

List updated


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Very much interested in your Space Marines. Looking to start a DW army, so looking to nab your codex and any terminator models you have and maybe the dread, depending.


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

are you SM painted?


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

My SM are painted. 

Just updated the list. I really want the stuff gone so I will let them go pretty easy


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

just a quickie how much for the termies?


----------



## steampunktau (Aug 12, 2009)

How much do you want for the tau? And do you have a pic of the turrets?


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Just a bump. I still have a lot, and am also looking for a Bretonian army.


----------



## Ap0c (Jan 14, 2011)

How much for the Dreadnought and the Company Champion? Also, is the Dark Angels codex still available?


----------

